# The Talking Frog



## wasabi (Aug 12, 2005)

The Talking Frog

A guy is in his 70s' and loves to fish. 
He was sitting in his boat one day when he
heard a voice say, "Pick me up." 
He looked around and could not see any one. 
He thought he was dreaming when he heard the voice again, 
"Pick me up."

He looked in the water and there floating on the top was a frog. 
The man said, "Are you talking to me?"  
The frog said, "Yes, I'm talking to you.  
Pick me up. Then, kiss me and I'll turn into
the most beautiful woman you have ever seen. 
I'll marry you and have your babies"

The man looked at the frog for a short time,
then reached over, and picked it up carefully,
And placed it in his front breast pocket.
Then the frog said, 
"What are you nuts, didn't you hear what I said?  
I'll turn into the most beautiful woman you have ever seen. 
I'll marry you and have your babies


He opened his pocket, looked at the frog and said.....

"Naah, at my age I'd rather have a talking frog."


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2005)

lol i don't blame him !


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 14, 2005)

Roflol!!!!!


----------



## htc (Aug 15, 2005)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2005)

That is hilarious


----------



## licia (Aug 15, 2005)

Wasabi, I printed this out and gave it to dh.  Next think I knew the group leader in our SS class told it to the whole class.  They were quite amused. Just a teeny bit was changed.


----------

